# HTACCESS Login via PHP möglich?



## BloodyGary (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mich würde es einmal interesieren ob es neben der Möglichkeit sich in ein durch HTACCESS geschütztes Verzeichnis durch simples weiterleiten auf die url (http://user:password@www.seite.com/verzeichnis) nach Eingabe in das Form Interface z.B.

<form method="post" action="">
<input type="hidden" name="bloody" value="gary">
username: <input type="text" name="username" value=""><br>
password: <input type="text" name="password" value=""><br> // wobei man dieses auch durch den type="password" ersetzen könnte oder so 
<input type="submit" name="but1" value="Einloggen">
</form>

natürlich müsste man das dann noch mit einem entsprechenden PHP-Script ansprechen das in der gleichen Datei ist:

$bloody = $_POST['bloody'];
$username=$_POST['username'];
$password=$_POST['password'];
if ($bloody = "gary"){
$url = "http://".$username.":".$password."@http://www.seite.com/verzeichnis";
header ('Location: $url');
exit();
}

ich dachte da an eine etwa elegantere Methode vll eine bei der die Passwörter usw. nicht im Header übergeben werden? Ist da eine Möglichkeit?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Bloody


----------



## low-group (23. Mai 2004)

wenn du den Name und Password aus dem htaccess direct weitergeben willst und diese für dein Login-Script nutzen willst, ohne daß der Name und Pass weiterhin in der Adresse steht, müßtest du den Link auslesen und Name und Pass rausfiltern und per header auf die neue Seite, die in Form angegeben ist, weiterleiten lassen, so daß der User danch direct eingeloggt ist.


----------



## BloodyGary (23. Mai 2004)

Mal langsam du verwirrst mich  
am Besten noch mal auf Deutsch das ganze


----------



## alexXP (23. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub das ist so gemeint:

Du müsstest aug der seite http://userass@url/
Ein script einbauen dass die Adresse einliest und das "userass@" entfernt
und dann das ganze über einen header weiterleiten

Lieg ich da komplett verkehrt?
Oder stimmt das so einigermaßen?


----------



## BloodyGary (24. Mai 2004)

jo naja das Problem besteht meines Erachtens einfach nur darin, dass man sich an einer HTACCESSDAtei meines wissens nach nicht so einfach anmelden kann bzw. im Vergleich zu einer MySQL-Datenbank etc


----------



## BloodyGary (24. Mai 2004)

*Aufgepasst Mädelz*

So der Bloody hat nun was feines gefunden nach dem mir hier ja keiner weiterhelfen konnte   

```
<?php
  function authenticate()
  {
     Header("WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm=\"Test Authentication System\"");
     Header("HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized");
     echo "You must enter a valid login ID and password to access this resource\n";
     exit;
  }

  if (!isset($_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER']) || ($SeenBefore == 1 && ! strcmp( $OldAuth, $_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER']))) {
   authenticate();
  } else {
     echo "Welcome: {$_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER']}<br>";
     echo "Old: $OldAuth";
     echo "<form action=\"{$_SERVER['PHP_SELF']}\" method=\"post\">\n";
     echo "<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"SeenBefore\" value=\"1\">\n";
     echo "<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"OldAuth\" value=\"{$_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER']}\">\n";
     echo "<input type=\"submit\" value=\"Re Authenticate\">\n";
     echo "</form>\n";
  }
?>
```

viel Spass damit evtl. die einzelnen Variablen abgleichen!

´mfg

Bloody


----------



## BloodyGary (24. Mai 2004)

Oh gott ich merke gerade das ist genau das gegenteil von dem was ich wollte ((((


----------



## rml (21. Juni 2004)

*zig Beiträge im Forum*

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich zig beiträge zum Thema gefunden (auch hier im Formu. Alles mögliche ausprobirt. Wobei ch sagen muß, das ich was PHP angeht am Anfang stehen.

Nun die Frage: gibts eine akzeptable Lösung zum Login(htacces und vorallem Ansatzweise ein dazugehörendens Skript?

THX im voraus


----------



## Giggimoon (24. April 2005)

Habe das Forum durchwühlt, doch einen funktionierenden php Script habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Niemand eine Idee wie das ganze funktionieren könnte?


----------

